# No more building requests in Hawaii?



## wintermom (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry if I missed the information about this but I could not find anything
when I did a search.  I called today to reserve at my home resort at Kauai
and asked to request building seven.  The reservation lady told me they
no longer take building requests for Hawaii reservations.  Is this right?
I have always requested and been pretty lucky, this was bad news!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

Go to mystarcentral.com and use the message system to add the request to your reservation.


----------



## Troopers (Aug 11, 2010)

It didn't happen to me when I reserved last month for WKORV.


----------



## wintermom (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, I will try that.  It didn't happen to me either back in April
when I was requesting for this past July.  Thats why I wondered about
the change or new policy.


----------



## jarta (Aug 11, 2010)

I am assuming you actually called WKORV-N at a year from arrival.  I am also assuming that you not only asked for building 7, but also asked about particular units in building 7 (like 69-84 - all of which have an ocean view over the undeveloped land at WKORV-N-N).  

Building 7 has a quite  high percentage of ocean view units.  Building 6 is all island/garden view.  Building 8 is all ocean front and much of Building 5 is also ocean front.  I suspect you are in Building 6 or in the island/garden section of Building 5. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77373

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=468466&postcount=1

In Hawaii, the units were sold by view and the prime season is all year.  Thus, every owner at WKORV or WKORV-N can call a year ahead of arrival to reserve.   I have posted before that in making a home resort reservation in Hawaii, the home resort owner will be limited in view assignment by the view that was purchased.

If you bought an island/garden view at WKORV-N, a preference for an ocean view or ocean front unit should *not* even be taken/entered in the computer.  You will automatically be assigned an island/garden view unit - unless at the time of arrival the resort is not too full and a better view unit is available.  Then, you might be upgraded to that view, at the resort's discretion, based upon having Elite status and/or your owning at the resort.

This is the way it is supposed to work.  It does/has not always work that way.  Perhaps Starwood is now exerting pressure to make overly-solicitous reservation agents enforce the rules and ensure Hawaii home resort owners only get exactly what they purchased.

I hope you made your reservation and, when you arrive, that a better view unit is available and that you are pleasantly surprised.  You are an actual Starwood owner and should have a low time stamp number.  As a Starwood owner, you have priority over II members trading into the resort.  They will likely get a lot of those island/garden view units.   GLTY!   ...   eom


----------



## djdavid79 (Aug 11, 2010)

She is asking about WPORV, not WKORV. I've had the same issue when trying to reserve in Princeville (my home resort). The booking agent said that they do not take requests at this resort. As it was my first time booking I assumed that was the case.


----------



## wintermom (Aug 11, 2010)

djdavid79 said:


> She is asking about WPORV, not WKORV. I've had the same issue when trying to reserve in Princeville (my home resort). The booking agent said that they do not take requests at this resort. As it was my first time booking I assumed that was the case.




Thats right, and the last two years I made building requests WPORV.  The
reservation lady told me that they no longer take building or floor height
request for any of their Hawaiian property.  I did however do as Denise
suggested and added it to my reservation at mystarcentral.
Thanks Denise, it can't hurt


----------



## jarta (Aug 11, 2010)

*Oops!*

   Obviously I need new glasses for reading.  lol!  

However, the Starwood rules are the same throughout Hawaii and for the same reason - view - although there are times when they are bent.

"Building 3, 6 and 7 are closest to the ocean, but there is no beach here (it's on a bluff) ..."

http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/krwestinprinceville.html 

I sense everyone wants a room that looks out over the water but it's impossible to cram everyone into those ocean view buildings.  So, those owners who did not buy units in those buildings cannot get into them.  ...   eom


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 11, 2010)

wintermom said:


> Sorry if I missed the information about this but I could not find anything
> when I did a search.  I called today to reserve at my home resort at Kauai
> and asked to request building seven.  The reservation lady told me they
> no longer take building requests for Hawaii reservations.  Is this right?
> I have always requested and been pretty lucky, this was bad news!



If this is indeed correct - this is very concerning.  One reason to buy a Home Ownership at a SVO Resort is calling ahead at 12 months to request a location (for those of us that this matters).  Being on the bottom floor/top floor - close to main resort or on the outskirts of the resort is a key aspect of 'relaxing and rejuventating' on vacation.  If this correct - I will find out in a couple of weeks when I call to reserve WPORV - then I believe another email/letter campaign may be necessary.  I plan to kick this up SVO Customer service if they tell me the same thing.


----------



## jarta (Aug 11, 2010)

David,   ...   "One reason to buy a Home Ownership at a SVO Resort is calling ahead at 12 months to request a location (for those of us that this matters)."

Actually, you call at 12 months to assure that you get a unit before they are all gone and an early time stamp which allows you to ask for a location (high or low) but not a view.  However, you cannot ask for a different view in Hawaii because each unit comes with a dedicated view.  Many people were asking to be assigned to a different building which, in reality, ended up upgrading their view and, thus, gaming the system.  

No more of that, I guess.  If you own an island/garden view unit, that's what you will now get.  Seems fair to me.

Location, location, location!   ...   eom


----------



## djdavid79 (Aug 11, 2010)

When we purchased at WPORV we were told that there were no deeded views at the resort. Perhaps the booking agent mistook my request for a certain building as requesting a view. I have now gone into MSC and updated my reservation with a request for buildings 7 or 3. I guess it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## clsmit (Aug 11, 2010)

I made a reservation tonight and wanted to link 2 reservations together in the notes. The agent said that they have gotten rid of the notes capabilities because the requests weren't getting to the resorts and customers were getting angry when their preferences weren't taken into account.

Yet another example of their fine IT system.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

jarta said:


> However, *you cannot ask for a different view in Hawaii because each unit comes with a dedicated view.* Many people were asking to be assigned to a different building which, in reality, ended up upgrading their view and, thus, gaming the system....
> 
> "Building 3, 6 and 7 are closest to the ocean, but there is no beach here (it's on a bluff) ..."
> 
> ...



One more time: * There are NO deeded views at WPORV.*

ALL owners at WPORV are entitled to the same view - I believe the deeds all say "Island View," or something similar.

Just because you cannot place a request when you make the Resv., doesn't mean you can't place a request at all.  You can still:

1)  Use mystarcentral.com
2)  FAX
3)  Call the resort directly

It only takes a minute - not requesting your desired view is like going to a fine restaurant and accepting the table by the bathroom.


----------



## jarta (Aug 11, 2010)

"I made a reservation tonight and wanted to link 2 reservations together in the notes. The agent said that they have gotten rid of the notes capabilities because the requests weren't getting to the resorts and customers were getting angry when their preferences weren't taken into account."

Was it at WPORV?  I know you are Starwood Elite, did you use the Elite phone number?

I made 2 reservations 3 days ago, admittedly at WKV, which were consecutive and the Elite agent linked the reservations in the notes fields (or at least she said she did).

I believe the notes fields still exist and are being used.  I doubt Starwood has abolished all preference statements.  (To verify, I just called the Elite number and the agent was able to check my reservations at WKV and tell me what it stated in the notes.  It was the same as I requested 3 days ago.)

The instructions not to accept a link, a building preference or any preferences at all may come from WPORV's board of directors and not be an all-Starwood decision.

It may be as simple as dumb or confused or venal (accepting payments for changing views) or overly solicitous or timid or just plain incompetent front desk and room assignment staff and the WPORV board concluded that preferences through notes were causing more problems at the front desk than they were worth.  But, don't expect a straight answer on this one.

Although it conflicts with majority opinion on TUG, HOA boards run each SVO resort.  Starwood, the resort manager, must implement a direct board order unless it violates the management contract between the resort and the management company.   ...   eom


----------



## jarta (Aug 11, 2010)

"not requesting your desired view is like going to a fine restaurant and accepting the table by the bathroom."

I suggest it is more like making a reservation at a fine restaurant and requesting a particular table at the time the reservation is made.  

Most fine restaurants (and hotels) will only promise to attempt to comply with requests for a better table (or room) and usually as an accommodation for their more frequent customers.

And, even if you ask and are promised they will try, sometimes Brangelina show up and they get the table you want.  It's life.  If you get a less prominent or secluded table (depending on your ego), as long as it is not the one by the bathroom most people are satisfied.

Nobody should be put in a substandard room or at a table by the bathroom unless it is necessary due to the volume of business.  But, I believe nobody should have an inflated sense of entitlement and harass a restaurant or a resort even before they arrive when the restaurant or resort says no prior preference will be honored.  

We can agree to disagree about this.  It's how I feel and I know you feel differently and subscribe, at all times, to the "squeaky wheel" tactic.   ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

[Deleted - decided to take the high road...]


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 11, 2010)

why bother? avoid the web...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> why bother? avoid the web...



[Edited - thanks for the sage advice Dave.]


----------



## calche (Aug 11, 2010)

FWIW -- We were at WPORV from July 17-24, and I had called the hotel directly about three weeks prior.  They took my request for either building 3 or 7, and we ended up in the hammerhead section of building 3, which was absolutely amazing.  Maybe coincidence, but probably does not hurt to make sure someone has your request noted (and to make the reservation one year out - just to maximize your opportunity to get a better view -- even though they are all supposed to be the same view category).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 11, 2010)

calche said:


> FWIW -- We were at WPORV from July 17-24, and I had called the hotel directly about three weeks prior.  They took my request for either building 3 or 7, and we ended up in the hammerhead section of building 3, which was absolutely amazing.  Maybe coincidence, but probably does not hurt to make sure someone has your request noted (and to make the reservation one year out - just to maximize your opportunity to get a better view -- even though they are all supposed to be the same view category).



Last Sept I stayed in B7 Hammerhead section as well - wonderful.  I am not overly worried about the villa requests, but it would be nice to eleviate a worry about location.  While I fully understand that villa location is not assigned until check-in - I will persue proper channels (in my normal cheery manner...) to assure it is one less thing to deal with.

I will follow-up when I make my reseravtion on status - if unsuccessful - next step Suzanne Clarke...


----------



## J&JFamily (Aug 12, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> If this is indeed correct - this is very concerning.  One reason to buy a Home Ownership at a SVO Resort is calling ahead at 12 months to request a location (for those of us that this matters).  Being on the bottom floor/top floor - close to main resort or on the outskirts of the resort is a key aspect of 'relaxing and rejuventating' on vacation.  If this correct - I will find out in a couple of weeks when I call to reserve WPORV - then I believe another email/letter campaign may be necessary.  I plan to kick this up SVO Customer service if they tell me the same thing.



I couldn't agree more with you David!!!  I just finished two different Staroption reservations (although none were in Hawaii) and at both resorts (WDW and WSJ) my requests were all granted and/or considered by the resort.  There is no reason (other than the fact that they just don't want to) for them NOT to take owner requests.  I just finished a thoroughly positive trip report about WSJ in which I raved about the resort, staff, ...etc. and then I read this crap and it reminds me why many of us owners have such a love/hate relationship with Starwood.  Speaking for myself, I love all of the resorts that we have been to, yet we can't stand their unwillingness to satisfy the needs of their customers (let's not get started about their ridiculous MFs).

Anyway, back on topic regarding WPORV, we stayed there last summer (July, 2009) on starpoints (not staroptions).  We were put in building 4 (nowhere near ocean view) but we could not complain because our stay was not an ownership stay.  As a matter of fact, I applauded them for reserving the better bldgs - 7, 3, and 6 - for those who were staying there as owners and then those staying on staroption exchanges.  Now of course, they could, and should, automatically put owners (and staroption guests) in those best bldgs (again remember that there are NO deeded view categories at WPORV), however, why wouldn't they just take the request?

So, if this indeed becomes a consistent response, count me in for the letter/email writing campaign!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 12, 2010)

calche said:


> FWIW -- We were at WPORV from July 17-24, and I had called the hotel directly about three weeks prior.  They took my request for either building 3 or 7, and we ended up in the hammerhead section of building 3, which was absolutely amazing.  Maybe coincidence, but probably does not hurt to make sure someone has your request noted (and to make the reservation one year out - just to maximize your opportunity to get a better view -- even though they are all supposed to be the same view category).



We just missed you, we were at WPORV July 24-31. We called about 3 weeks out and requested just a 3rd floor room, as being *wood II exchangers that would be about the best we would get.

Checked in and the desk was going to give us I think building 2, then a manager came up and looked at the computer and said wait a minute. Noticed we were owners(Lakeside Terrace) and put us in building 3 3rd floor. Didn't get the hammerhead section but had a view of water.  

To all of the WPORV owners here, wow you have a beautifully maintained resort.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 12, 2010)

To be clear - be cautious about spurious reports on SVO TUG that may not be the norm or entirely accurate (like paying for parking at WKORV - when it may have been in the valet section...).  I intend to make a WPORV reservation soon (Sept'11), and will report the results.  If the report is correct - I will inquire further - and hope that other Owners do as well.  Not all Owners will want the Hammerhead sections and high floors (some may want to be closer to the main pool, or ability to out the lanai door to go outside, etc.).  The point is that one reason to buy as an Owner is too reserve early to try and attain the location that works best for the Owner.  I understand that location is not guaranteed when you by a non-fixed villa - but that should not preclude Owners from location requests.  I believe a well-reasoned response to SVO can do wonders when others chime in - and result in a positive experience (like we did with non-guests at WKORV).


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 12, 2010)

FWIW, I just called WKORV-N re two existing reservations for next year and had no problem whatsoever recording my room request locations.

Edited to add that I just spoke with WKORV-N, WDW, WKV, and HBR (along with a Marriott t/s) and all either had my previous request or took my request on the phone just now with no difficulty. When you want a room request, just call the resort directly; don't expect SVN reservations to relay the info properly.


----------



## carolbol (Aug 16, 2010)

*WKORV unit # codes*

does anyone know what TOVI means as a unit number.  what view? what building?  etc.....that is what is showing on our reservation.  thanks......it also says developer is the owner.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 16, 2010)

carolbol said:


> does anyone know what TOVI means as a unit number.  what view? what building?  etc.....that is what is showing on our reservation.  thanks......it also says developer is the owner.



It doesn't mean anything, that I know of.  

Unit numbers are usually written like this:  2416
2= Bldg. 2
4 = 4th floor
16 = unit 16

Is this a II exchange?  Starwood actually doesn't assign the unit until approx. 24 hours before check-in.


----------



## carolbol (Aug 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> It doesn't mean anything, that I know of.
> 
> Unit numbers are usually written like this:  2416
> 2= Bldg. 2
> ...



Yes, it was an exchange from a bulk deposit using our marriott week...


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

When I called WKORV this morning to make a Ressie, I was also told they are no longer accepting location requests.  I am going to send it in anyway, using the function on mystarcentral.com.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 17, 2010)

carolbol said:


> Yes, it was an exchange from a bulk deposit using our marriott week...



It may be that Starwood is no longer putting unit numbers on confirmations, because they reserve the right to change the location.  Probably saves them some headaches.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> When I called WKORV this morning to make a Ressie, I was also told they are no longer accepting location requests.  I am going to send it in anyway, using the function on mystarcentral.com.



What? See my earlier post from last week (post #24 below). This completely contradicts my recent experience.


----------



## Gypsie (Aug 19, 2010)

*Hawaii and Mexico Resorts*

I just called to reserve for next year and was informed that they no longer take requests for all of Hawaii and/or Cancun.  

I also booked a reservation in Florida and my requests were allowed.  The agent explained there were too many problems in the lobbies during the check-in-process.

I believe that the OP is correct about no more view/building (location) requests in Hawaii and Mexico (ocean) resorts.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 19, 2010)

Gypsie said:


> I just called to reserve for next year and was informed that they no longer take requests for all of Hawaii and/or Cancun.
> 
> I also booked a reservation in Florida and my requests were allowed.  The agent explained there were too many problems in the lobbies during the check-in-process.
> 
> I believe that the OP is correct about no more view/building (location) requests in Hawaii and Mexico (ocean) resorts.



Did you call the RESORT or SVN? This topic is getting really weird with all the misinformation going on.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2010)

Ken - When I called Owner Services and reserved my WKORV unit for 2011 earlier this week - the Rep. volunteered the "no-requests allowed" info., before I even asked.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Ken - When I called Owner Services and reserved my WKORV unit for 2011 earlier this week - the Rep. volunteered the "no-requests allowed" info., before I even asked.



WOW - that stinks! An OWNER being refused a room request, makes no sense to me. I can see refusing requests from II traders, SVN traders, Staroptions users, etc. But for an owner to be refused a request within their purchased view category just STINKS!

elaine


----------



## wintermom (Aug 19, 2010)

I think so too.  She told me room assignments would be based on
the time stamp of your reservation, but I may like a ground floor,
someone else may prefer building 5 over building 7.  I know request
were just request but I thought it helped.  I added my request online, I
hope they still look at that.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 19, 2010)

I see a email/letter campaign in our future...


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Ken - When I called Owner Services and reserved my WKORV unit for 2011 earlier this week - the Rep. volunteered the "no-requests allowed" info., before I even asked.



Please call THE RESORT directly and post what happens. As I've posted before, whenever I call Owner Services my requests get confused, misplaced, or ignored - though there is a rare occasion when it did get passed to the resort. But as I posted below (#24) I called the resorts directly and NONE OF THEM HAD ANY PROBLEM TAKING A REQUEST. Call the resort directly!


----------



## Westin5Star (Aug 19, 2010)

I called in on Monday so I know for a fact that they can still put notes on your reservation when you call.  I had to put notes on 1 reservation to link my room to a previously held reservation.  If they can put notes for that, they can put notes for a view.  It maybe a new policy that they will not put view notes, however, their system does still have the functionality.  

What happened to the SVN promise a few years back of us being able to do our own real time online reservations???


----------



## YYJMSP (Aug 20, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Please call THE RESORT directly and post what happens. As I've posted before, whenever I call Owner Services my requests get confused, misplaced, or ignored - though there is a rare occasion when it did get passed to the resort. But as I posted below (#24) I called the resorts directly and NONE OF THEM HAD ANY PROBLEM TAKING A REQUEST. Call the resort directly!



My recent (last month) experience was that WKORV called about 2 weeks prior to arrival to ask about special requests, making it sound like that they didn't pay much attention to what SVO had put in the notes.

I had stuff put in the notes (in a bunch of individual reservations) and callled/written the property directly months in advance, and the contents of most of them had gotten "lost" by the time the call came.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 20, 2010)

In al the years I have called in for villa reservations (mostly at the 12 month point) - Owner Services has never once messed up my location request - and for the most part - I have always gotten my request.  The resort itself is not set-up for these requests months in advance (in my experience in discussions with the resort directly). Owner Services are the ones who control the reservations and location requests until about the Wednesday before check-in.  I wonder if it matters if one calls the Elite line or not.

regardless - if not accepting location requests is in fact happening - HI Owners should prepare for a email/letter campaign to SVO Customer Service to kindly state our point of view - since we are the Owners of the resort and should have a reasonable say in location requests.  As stated - some people may not always want the highest floor closest to the ocean at WKORV S/N or WPORV - and some may prefer a specific building.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 4, 2010)

as promised - I am following up on this.
1st - I screwed up because I wanted to reserve WPORV for 2011 Labor Day week and forgot to call yesterday.

So I called Owner Services and found out that specific resorts requested (e.g. WPORV) are no longer take specific building/floor/room requests due to issues with patrons upon check-in.  Owner Services will take general requests (like  "by pool").  I am not sure which other resorts have requested this (WKORV/N?), but the policy started to be rolled out last Feb.
Many Owners calling are unhappy with this policy - me included. Of course I realize (and accept) that location requests are not guaranteed.  However, I do not think it is unreasonable to have location requests - or sometype of comprimise - such as only making it available to Owners of that resort. IMO IMO IMO...

I plan to contact Suzanne Clark and the WPORV GM to voice my concern/complaint (constructively) about this new policy.  I would suggest that other concerned Owners do as well.  If you think that we are once again just acting like a bunch of whining Owners - I would suggest keeping it to yourself and moving on to another thread...

Suzanne.Clark@starwoodvo.com
Vice President, Owner Services

I will post WPORV GMs email when I find it - if anyone has it - please feel free to add.

WKV did allow me to request a specific building/floor.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 4, 2010)

WMH let me put in a 2nd floor golf course view request yesterday.   

It must be the Hawaii owners/guests giving the front desk a hard time at check in that has started this policy.

Katherine


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 4, 2010)

Once again, I suggest you simply call the resort directly.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 4, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> Once again, I suggest you simply call the resort directly.



Hi Ken - I will follow up more, but the 'ban' of location requests comes from the resorts.  Not really a ban - because general requests are allowed (but not Building or Floor - supposedly).  Besides - we shouldn't have call the resorts and hope that gets somewhere.  The SVO reservation system (FWIW) has a location request field and that is the Owners reservation system.  I personally do not want to hassle the resort.

My post was to have those who feel that the SVO reservation system should allow Owners locations requests no matter how specific (not guaranteed) - should contact Suzanne (of course politely and constructively).  She has always been responsive to me - and even though out of the office - replied back.  If people want to call the resort - go ahead, but I would rather depend on the SVO reservation system since this is where the resort gets their info from.
Note: I have NEVER had an issue with location and always had great locations - and fantastic vacations, but I also do not want to stress about a new policy that may be a miscommunication - and should not be an issue if handled right.

More later - (Biscuits&Blues in SF tonite) - SC is following-up, but it appears to potentially be an over-interpretation by some SVO reservationists (perhaps...) - more later... now gimme some BLUES!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 7, 2010)

follow-up:

SVO states that the policy has not changed toward the process for special requests by HI Owners. They will take special requests by Owners.  Vacation Counselors will not offer to enter a special request, but will enter a special request if the owner asks. They will clarify the policy with the Vacation Counselors and assure they all understand the differences between WKORV/N and WPORV.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 7, 2010)

David,

Please ask Suzanne when we will be able to make a reservation online. Don't you think it's time we actually get what they've been promising us? Hopefully we will be able to enter a "comment" requesting a location with that online reservation, but I doubt it.

Ken


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 10, 2010)

*Location Request at WKORV/N - Ownership Perk?*

Oh well... it appears that there is a restriction for specific location (e.g. buildings, floors) for WKORV and WKORVN due to check-in issues (expectations) with guests because of the different types of view designations.  There was confusion between WPORV and WKORV/N in this regard in my email communication with SVO Owner services - as well as confusion and miscommunication within SVO.

So... here's the deal... please respond to this thread as to why SVO Owners feel that specific location requests should be considered a 'perk' of Ownership (especially at WKORV/N Owners - since this is the main impact).  Also - if you do not feel that being able to make specific requests is important or otherwise, then please also chime in.  However, I am only looking for responses to this particular question - and not looking for tangental arguments/discussions.

I may have the opportunity to discuss this further with SVO, and I am looking for opinions on the issue of specific location requests (general requests - e.g. pool-view - are still being taken).

IMO - as a Home Resort Owner - I do feel that Owners (at least) should be able to make specific location requests (that are of course not guaranteed and based on 1st come/1st served) when they make a reservation at their Home Resort as a 'perk' of ownership.  Because of the hassle it creates for the Front Desk at check-in due to expectations - I am not inclined to grant the same 'perk' for exchangers, renters, or SP users.  This is MY OPINION - please feel free to share yours, but do not tread on mine.

I will be out until early next week and may have the opportunity to discuss with SVO later in the week - I will be glad to share our collective input if asked.


----------



## Politico (Sep 10, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> Oh well... it appears that there is a restriction for specific location (e.g. buildings, floors) for WKORV and WKORVN due to check-in issues (expectations) with guests because of the different types of view designations.  There was confusion between WPORV and WKORV/N in this regard in my email communication with SVO Owner services - as well as confusion and miscommunication within SVO.
> 
> So... here's the deal... please respond to this thread as to why SVO Owners feel that specific location requests should be considered a 'perk' of Ownership (especially at WKORV/N Owners - since this is the main impact).  Also - if you do not feel that being able to make specific requests is important or otherwise, then please also chime in.  However, I am only looking for responses to this particular question - and not looking for tangental arguments/discussions.
> 
> ...



I would definitely be against limiting specific location requests to Home owners since that's not how the timeshares were advertised. If they had to limit specific location requests to certain classes, then home owners and staroptions exchangers should be allowed and II exchangers and renters excluded.  But, honestly, location requests on a first come - first served basis appeared to work just fine for me.  This new location policy is another needless ecumberance on use of the timeshare and frankly just seems like bad customer service.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 11, 2010)

First of all, I don't agree that this impacts the north owners more than the south owners.  The differences in views within OV on the south side are as profound, perhaps more so, as they are on the north side. Look at the difference between units 3626/28 (outstanding ocean view) and 4307/09 (overlooking the parking lot with a distant ocean view) and 2100/02 (ground floor in the corner with umbrellas and trees impeding your view), all of which are coded OV.    

In any event, looking just at the north side (because it's too difficult for the sake of discussion to look at the south with its deluxe and center designations), here's how I'd handle them.

Before all else, they should, of course, sort the villas based on view class: OF, OV, IV.  Then they should sort them by timestamp. 

a) High floor/closest to the ocean is automatically assumed.  

b) All other requests should be handled, in timestamp order.  Only if your specific request is available when your timestamp comes up OR your request will not negatively impact an owner who has a better timestamp than you do (by moving them to a different room to accomodate your request), will a more specific wish granted.   

Here's how I would rank OF rooms: 

#1 - Building 5 or 8, 1st column floors 6 to 4
#2 - Building 5 or 8, 2nd column floors 6 to 4
#3 - Building 5 or 8, 3rd column floors 6 to 4
#4 - Building 8, 4th column, floors 6 to 4

Repeat, moving down one floor each time.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 11, 2010)

Now, to answer David's specific question, here's how I'd handle specific requests from OF owners, based on this method of ranking views: 

#1 - Building 5 or 8, 1st column floors 6 to 4
#2 - Building 5 or 8, 2nd column floors 6 to 4
#3 - Building 5 or 8, 3rd column floors 6 to 4
#4 - Building 8, 4th column, floors 6 to 4

Repeat, moving down one floor each time. 

Remember, only requests that are available or will have no negative effect on people assigned before him, will be granted.

Below is a list of all OF owners who requested a villa for a Sat/Sat check-in.  For the sake of discussion, let's assume all villas are available. Special requests have been noted.  Anyone without a special request is assumed to want the villa on the highest floor/closest to ocean. 

#1
#2
#3 "Building 5, floor 6, facing south"
#4 "Villa 5203/04"
#5 
#6
#7
#8 "Building 5, 6th floor"
#9 "High floor above all else"
#10 "Villa 8607/08"
#11 "North facing in Building 8"

Here's how I'd assign them:

#1 5603/04
#2 5605/06
#3 Since this person wants 5603/04, I'd move #1 to 8607/08 and give #3 his request.  Note #1 is not negatively impacted based on my criteria. Request granted. 
#4 5203/04 His request is available and will not negatively affect anyone ahead of him in line. Request granted.   
#5 8609/10
#6 5503/04
#7 5505/06
#8 5601/02 
#9 8611/12
#10 His requested villa has already been assigned by someone ahead of him.  Special request denied. But since he requested a specific building, I'd put him in 8507/08, which is one floor down from his request.
#11 8509/10 - Request granted, plus I added close to the ocean because that's assumed.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 11, 2010)

Now, would I allow requests by SVN exchangers, etc?  I'd only accept low floor requests.  Otherwise, I'd assign exchangers the best views available after all the owners have been assigned their room, based on their timestamp.  

And speaking of the owners, I'd give all owners an upgraded view, if available, based once again on their timestamp.  _There is no reason the people that pay the high MFs shouldn't enjoy the best views, period._

II exchangers would not be allowed special requests. 

Renters would be allowed to upgrade, with upgrade proceeds going to the HOA!!!


----------



## jarta (Sep 11, 2010)

"I do feel that Owners (at least) should be able to make specific location requests (that are of course not guaranteed and based on 1st come/1st served) when they make a reservation at their Home Resort as a 'perk' of ownership. Because of the hassle it creates for the Front Desk at check-in due to expectations - I am not inclined to grant the same 'perk' for exchangers, renters, or SP users."   

IMO, within their deeded view category and for owners at the specific resort only, I agree completely.  On Maui, the view category is part of the deed.  Owners should be able to state a preference as to a specific location within their view category which will be filled on a 1st come/1st served basis.  

Same for resorts where the view is not part of the deed.  1st come/1st served based on availability for owners only.

IMO, all remaining rooms should be assigned as the front desk (under the directions and priorities of the resort's board) decides is best.  I would also leave it to the front desk's discretion to, on its own, upgrade the view category of Maui owners when the resorts are not very busy.

This would speed up the check in process and avoid confrontations by non-owners with the front desk based upon an inflated and often overbearing sense of "entitlement."   ...   eom


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am sympathetic for all of you Maui owners who feel abused by both high MFs, an apparent lack of control, and the aggravation of not knowing whether you will have a good view or not prior to arrival (and then sometimes having to fight for one after a long flight). As many of you know, I have been lucky enough to travel during slow(er) weeks where I have consistently been given great units, be it using StarOptions or II with my other Starwood weeks. 

My requests, as a StarOption or II trader, have always been along the lines of "high floor with a north/south view". I don't specify a particular floor or unit number (though occasionally the rep tells me they entered "6th floor" instead of "high floor"). By and large, I have been granted the north/south view (which gives me the ocean view I prefer) but not the highest floor (I've been on 2nd, 3rd and 4th floors in the last couple of years) which is more than acceptable to me. There are times when I'm in building 7 that I actually prefer the 2nd or 3rd floor, since we often took the stairs to get to the pool or the BBQ which was much faster than the elevator.



> please respond to this thread as to why SVO Owners feel that specific location requests should be considered  a 'perk' of Ownership (especially at WKORV/N Owners - since this is the  main impact)



Have they really done this in the past? Were you able to request unit #xxxx and actually get it previously? I suspect a specific room request would be too troublesome to coordinate, especially for such a technically challenged organization as SVN. On the other hand, I agree with others that owners should get the very best views available, in their ownership category, based on the timestamp of their reservation. 

As for automatically upgrading IV owners to OV before others...I can see why that would be a nice benefit for IV owners, but doesn't it really reduce the value of the OV owners as well? Currently there's not much difference in resale value of the units, but when most people bought there was a large cost difference, and had you known that traveling (during non-peak times) you would likely receive an OV as an IV owner, would you really have paid for that OV? For myself, I agree that II, SP, and SO exchangers should benefit after owners - I'm happy just being in Maui so I really don't care what unit I get (but I definitely don't want building 4 parking lot view, which is why I typically stay at North now )


----------



## dss (Sep 12, 2010)

David - Thanks for taking up this cause. I'll add my name to the chorus of WKORV and WPORV users who think it's insane that because it's "hard" for the front desk to properly assign rooms, they are shutting down all requests/communication during the reservation process. Instead of shutting down this line of communication, maybe there is a way they could a) better define and narrow the kinds of requests and also b) improve the way they set expectations with owners while taking those requests (a simple and clear disclaimer that these are requests only, etc... might go a long way towards setting accurate expectations, and reinforce that in the confirmation email).

It kills me that instead of making efforts to improve what appears to be a challenging situation for SVO, they just remove the benefit entirely. It really speaks to the culture that this is considered an acceptable practice.


----------



## YYJMSP (Sep 12, 2010)

Ken555 said:


> As for automatically upgrading IV owners to OV before others...I can see why that would be a nice benefit for IV owners, but doesn't it really reduce the value of the OV owners as well? Currently there's not much difference in resale value of the units, but when most people bought there was a large cost difference, and had you known that traveling (during non-peak times) you would likely receive an OV as an IV owner, would you really have paid for that OV? For myself, I agree that II, SP, and SO exchangers should benefit after owners - I'm happy just being in Maui so I really don't care what unit I get (but I definitely don't want building 4 parking lot view, which is why I typically stay at North now )



I'm an IV Deluxe owner (yes, I know  ), and have no issues with not getting upgraded to a unit designated as OV with a home period booking.  I knew what I was NOT purchasing at the time.

I understand that I'm playing the view lottery based on timestamp, but I would be a little ticked if I couldn't at least put in a request for the coveted high-floor 19/21 units in building #4 when I book at 12 months out -- there's always a chance someone doesn't want one of those units for some silly reason...


----------



## labonnevie (Sep 12, 2010)

*WKORV Reservation Experience 9/10/10*

I called to make my reservation exactly one year out on Friday at 9 AM EDT.
I made the reservation, got off the phone and then called back to request my room preferences. I gave the agent four specific room numbers and then said "if all unavailable request high floor center facing, close to ocean". I have a 1 br ov. The agent asked me to wait (I assumed to check if requests were allowed) and came right back and accepted my requests and read them back to me. Did not indicate any problem in accepting request.
I have in the past gotten exactly my first requested room #, always have called at exactly one year out.
In other words, everything seemed the same as in the past and seemed to go smoothly.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 13, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> I'm an IV Deluxe owner (yes, I know  ), and have no issues with not getting upgraded to a unit designated as OV with a home period booking.  I knew what I was NOT purchasing at the time.



So are you paying for deluxe and not getting a deluxe (OV) villa?


----------



## YYJMSP (Sep 13, 2010)

LisaRex said:


> So are you paying for deluxe and not getting a deluxe (OV) villa?



I own a Deluxe Island View, and that's what we got this summer (first time we've actually used the unit).  I didn't buy Ocean View, knowing that I would not get Ocean View with a home resort period reservation.

I don't expect an upgrade to Ocean View, but I do expect to be able to request that I want to be put in building #4 unit 19/21 on 6th floor (i.e. the main reason for this thread).  Of course, that is subject to me putting in my reservation/request at the 12 months out and being higher on the priority list for my request to be filled, etc, etc, etc.

Personally, I liked the view from the unit that we got over the Ocean View that we got the next week using a SVN exchange.

This is the posting with what our Deluxe Island View looked like...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=943205&postcount=11


----------



## teresap989 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think so too. She told me room assignments would be based on
the time stamp of your reservation, but I may like a ground floor,
someone else may prefer building 5 over building 7. I know request
were just request but I thought it helped. I added my request online, I
hope they still look at that.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 17, 2010)

bump...

Thanks for the input - I will bring up points to consider if given the opportunity.  Obviously there is inconsistences in how location requests are being communicated and managed.


----------



## jarta (Sep 17, 2010)

Maybe there is just a difference in what is being heard.   ...   eom


----------



## DavidnRobin (Sep 28, 2010)

The location request policy is still under discussion, and a proposal is being put forth for discussion by Owner Services (internally).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 12, 2010)

*Update on Villa Location Requests*

Following is a response from Starwood regarding villa requests.  I will let the response stand on its own (for now) - with some edits of personal info (and clarity) since I initiated contact with Starwood, but wanted to give those who care a follow-up on this issue.

I do not like all of the response - but at least it was considered and discussed for alignment, and I appreciate the direct and open communication from Starwood.  I know that they discussed this at length (as I had multiple email interactions over a couple of months), and the reason it took a while to respond.   As such...
*****

After much discussion and feedback with Sales & Marketing, Resort Operations, Club Operations and Owner Services we all agreed on the following special request policy going forward. *We believe this policy is fair for all owners, and allows requests to be entered based on most desirable as well as any special needs of an owner.* 

*Special Requests that MAY BE entered (NO GUARANTEE) * 
Building numbers if within the view category purchased
Example: we will not enter a special request from an owner for Building 8 (ocean front) if they own an island view at Ka'anapali North.. or Ocean Front at Ka'anapali South.​{For} Princeville... villas are assigned based on date and time stamp, {villa assignment from} the most desirable view down to the least desirable view based on booking date. Since we did not sell view types in Princeville most want the Hammerhead building as it is most desirable.​ADA villas
Low Floor - floors 1st or 2nd
High Floor - floors 3rd and higher
Location Preference/Special Needs
Facing the Pirate ship (or not facing the pirate ship)
Near elevator (walking distance) 
1st floor (small children)
Same building lower or higher floor when traveling with friends in different villas


*Special Requests that MAY NOT be entered* 
Specific villa number
Hammerhead building (Princeville) 
Pool facing (Ka'anapali) 
Closest to the ocean

We will be communicating this policy across the organization to ensure consistency and to set proper expectations for our owner arrivals at our resorts.  We believe this will result in fewer owner complaints, villa assignments made fairly for all owners based on date and time of reservation, and flexible to continue to allow owners to enter special requests. We agree the "all or nothing" approach is not the way to approach a known challenge at our Hawaii properties and the above policy allows for flexibility for owners to enter special requests.  We will continue to make every effort to assign the most desirable villa if at all possible.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 12, 2010)

David - thanks for getting that info.!

Unless I'm reading it wrong, it doesn't say that you can't request a particular building at WKORV.  In other words, without the double negative, can you still request that you want Bldg. 3 or you don't want Bldg. 4?  

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 12, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> David - thanks for getting that info.!
> 
> Unless I'm reading it wrong, it doesn't say that you can't request a particular building at WKORV.  In other words, without the double negative, can you still request that you don't want Bldg. 4 or you want Bldg. 3?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...



I actually brought this up as another question (even though it does not impact me as an OF owner) - that was related to the issue reported that SVN/II exchangers and renters were getting better villa locations than IV Owners.

btw - A Starwood Manager of Consumer Affairs also contacted me by phone and I reiterated that I personally feel that Owners should be given the perk of all reasonable villa location requests above SVN/II and WKORV renters.  I brought up the weirdness that an IV owner can make a SVN request and receive a better villa than the one they own during their Home Preference period...

also - Starwood plans to add this in their newsletter to HI Owners...  I am not sure if I did more of a disservice than service to HI Owners - time will tell (or not).  It is well-noted that Tuggers are very familiar on how the system works and how to optimize - as opposed to Owners who have not yet found TUG.  I believe that TUG has many lurkers, based on feedback that I received.  I know for sure that we are influential - and when Starwood is approached with constructive 'advice' - they are responsive (e.g. the locals using WKORV issue that was raised)

Since they were responding to me personnally - they may have misinterpreted what I was stating.  The 1st part is a response to whether the villa location request is Owner Services only and/or the Resorts also, and the 2nd was to the issue of exchangers/renters getting better villas than owners.  Here goes (don't kill the messenger)...

btw - I asked and received permission to post their responses.
*****
Both General Managers and Sales Directors in Maui and Kauai have implemented the same policy. They were all involved in the creation and have committed to applying consistently at the properties. If you experience something different please let me know. 

Regarding your question about renters or exchangers getting a better view allow me to provide some explanation. The reason this happens from time to time is related to a rental guest length of stay. Our owners typically travel to Maui in full week increments and for multiple weeks however many will add a few nights onto their stay prior to their ownership arrival or at the end. This breaks up the inventory into less than seven days. If the owner owns an oceanfront villa we will naturally keep them in the same villa if possible so they do not have to move.  Doing this creates ocean front nights available that typically rent. We can not put an owner into the oceanfront villa if less than seven nights are available. So yes there may be a renter with an ocean view due to the broken weeks. Make sense? In addition with stay overs/multi week reservations (owners staying more than a week) we don't want to have to make them move at the end of each week, so we try to keep them in the same villa. Sometimes we have to change the priority of exchangers or SVN, but always to the owners benefit if we can.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 12, 2010)

Great info. Thanks for the update!


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 13, 2010)

I appreciate your feedback, too, David.


----------



## MON2REY (Nov 15, 2010)

After all of this great discussion, have we determined the ideal method for making a special request (building and floor)?  Is it better to contact owner services or the villas two weeks in advance.  If the villas, whom is it best to contact either by phone or fax (front desk, consierge, reservations, etc,)?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2010)

You should do both - put in your request with your Ressie and Fax it to the resort 2 weeks out.  Their Fax number is on their webpage.

You can also put in your request at mystarcentral.com


----------



## Politico (Nov 15, 2010)

So, as a an SVN exchanger, you can request high or low floor, but you cannot request any view because you dont own any paricular view. Am I understanding that correctly?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 15, 2010)

Politico said:


> So, as a an SVN exchanger, you can request high or low floor, but you cannot request any view because you dont own any paricular view. Am I understanding that correctly?



This was sent to me as their policy (it certainly has gaps) - it appears that one can make a building request.  As an OF owner - much of this does not pertain to us - there may have been confusion on their part since the response was focused on OF (in some part) since they know what I own.

I will be at WKORV in a few weeks - I made our reservation 12 months in advance (as I generally do).  I will keep my ears/eyes open to what is going on at the resort overall.  Most conversations occur around the pool, at the hot tubs, and BBQ grills.  We are looking forward to our trip (as always).


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2010)

Dave - You could still request Bldg. 2 *OR* Bldg. 3 OF, couldn't you?


----------



## MON2REY (Nov 16, 2010)

After submitting my request on MSC I received the following response:


Thank you for contacting Westin Vacation Ownership. 

We are unable to process your special request for the top floor and to be placed close to the beach on your confirmed reservation at The Westin Ka`anapali Ocean Resort Villas North. 

Our Hawaiian properties are no longer accepting special requests for specific floors, unit numbers or Ocean View/ Front unit types. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 16, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - You could still request Bldg. 2 *OR* Bldg. 3 OF, couldn't you?



Yes, it appears that we can request a building (we prefer B2 since it has an elevator by the OFs and the workout room directly below as well as an easy exit to the bBQ/pool area) - as well as 'high' floor.  But cannot request a south-side over north-side view (we prefer south due to sun exposure) - it seems as if most Owners want a pool view, but we would take a south view over a pool view.  I discussed this with the Marketing person - since I believe that as an Owner - specific location requests should be a perk over SVN/II exchangers and renters - as well as those who call in 12 months in advance.  But, this is the policy (unfortunately) since most people want high floor, pool side, close to the ocean - and they were ended up with lots of dissatisfied customers - and harrassing the front-desk folks.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 16, 2010)

MON2REY said:


> After submitting my request on MSC I received the following response:
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting Westin Vacation Ownership.
> ...



This has been the general policy for a while - they are now making sure it is communicated uniformly and clearly to the Owner Services Reps, as it appears not all owners were getting the same message.  From my understanding, it is also being communicated to the Resorts - as the front desk people were getting harrassed and people were holding up the check-in lines (I have witnessed both).


----------



## Politico (Nov 16, 2010)

I preferred the old system where you could request whatever, and you got what you got. But, I guess we will adjust. After all, you are in Hawaii..


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 17, 2010)

Politico said:


> I preferred the old system where you could request whatever, and you got what you got. But, I guess we will adjust. After all, you are in Hawaii..



this thread started because of reports to changes in location requests when calling into Owner Services (that were inconsistant)


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just checked in at WKORV today and we did not get what I requested a year ago.  I called exactly 12 months out at 9 am EST and requested a room overlooking the park facing black rock.  Now, I'm not complaining about my room but we got a room over looking the pool but we are facing black rock.  Now, I know that nobody ever wants to be over looking the park but I think it is the best view in November for sunsets.  So, I'm really surprised we didn't get our request.   Anyways.. I'm not sure how much requests actually matter any more.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 21, 2010)

you mean you got a room over looking the pool and not the park - and request overlooking the park - correct?
the request change was less than a year ago - i am surprised you didnt get it since pool view is more popular

i thought last year that the Prop19 smell from the park was an issue for you?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 21, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> you mean you got a room over looking the pool and not the park - and request overlooking the park - correct?
> the request change was less than a year ago - i am surprised you didnt get it since pool view is more popular
> 
> i thought last year that the Prop19 smell from the park was an issue for you?


  sorry that must be someone else in regards to prop 19 as I haven't been here in over 2 years.   

We actually like the park view high floor.   It is beautiful lookiing at black rock in the distance plus it is a tad quieter.    Also, the sunset is amazing from that side in November.  And, trust me our pool view is great too.  We noticed almost immediately how much the trees and bushes, etc have grown.  You can barely see the pool and slide through all that foilage.

Yes, I am shocked that we didn't get it.  We checked in after 5 pm and everything was taken.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 21, 2010)

we prefer the southern view as well. we will be there in early Dec and curious to our location - we asked for B2 and south view - and high floor of course.

i hope the whales are early...
enjoy


----------



## labonnevie (Nov 23, 2010)

David,
If I read your post correctly:
You can request building # (say 2)
You can request high floor (floors 3-6), and 
You can request not facing the Pirate Ship.
If this is all correct, you can get a high floor pool-facing villa.
And if time stamp of reservation is still controlling, one would think if you called on the dot, you would probably get floor 5 or 6. 
That doesn't seem too bad.
Not as good as specific villa #'s of course.

If I reserved before this change and made a request, should I still submit a request through MSC?
Thanks for the good info you have been giving us.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 24, 2010)

What I posted (in blue) is what I received from Owner Services - with some edits becuase they were responded to me and our VOIs.

I do think that there are some gaps - and I mentioned this to them.  I also mentioned that more specific requests should be allowed by Owners of that specific resort (compared to non-Owners) as a perk. I also mentioned the strangeness that IV owners can reserve in the SVN window (<8 months) and have a better chance to receive OV, than if they reserve in the Home window (8-12 months) and cannot get OV.

For WKORV - I was told that demand for pool view is greater than non-pool view - and why they were not allowing such requests.  I disagree - and believe that these requests should be allowed and based on time-stamps - as well as south-view versus north-view.

A big issue is that Owner Services and the Resorts are not aligned on the location determination processes - and this is causing problems at check-in.  They are trying to fix this.  I have seen this first hand at check-in.  As well as non-Owners ended up with better (perceived) locations than Owners which I belive should purely be time-stamp driven, and not up to the Resort to alter (to some extent).  IMO


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 24, 2010)

DavidnRobin said:


> I also mentioned the strangeness that IV owners can reserve in the SVN window (<8 months) and have a better chance to receive OV, than if they reserve in the Home window (8-12 months) and cannot get OV.



Since all WKORV/N owners give-up their view outside the Home window, IV owners should have the same chance of getting an OV as someone from any (other) SVN resort making a reservation at <8 months out.

Otherwise, you'd be "penalizing" the WKORV/N IV owners over those from other resorts during the SVN window.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 24, 2010)

YYJMSP said:


> Since all WKORV/N owners give-up their view outside the Home window, IV owners should have the same chance of getting an OV as someone from any (other) SVN resort making a reservation at <8 months out.
> 
> Otherwise, you'd be "penalizing" the WKORV/N IV owners over those from other resorts during the SVN window.



Perhap may post wasn't clear - the point was (that was raised by someone else) that IV Owners that reserve during their Home period get IV villas (w/o the ability to request OV or upgrade), but if they wait until the SVN period that can be assigned an OV or end up with IV which they have anyway.


----------

